# Cat trees/towers suitable for rabbits?



## Katie94 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello,

I was thinking of getting my indoor rabbits a cat tree/tower to entertain them. I was thinking they might enjoy the levels to jump up on and hiding places. Has anyone given these to a rabbit before would it be safe?

Thank you


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 11, 2020)

I have looked into getting some for my rabbit. I think that all the cardboard ones are safe. Here are several links to ones that I have looked at: https://www.amazon.com/Furhaven-Pet...ords=cardboard+cat+tree&qid=1581445107&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/PETIQUE-Feli...aa3-f83976b6a214&pf_rd_r=MKWSJN8YPN8WT3ACNEZ4


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes theyre safe as long as your rabbit doesnt eat them. Like anything else.
Be cautious of the height.
I had one gal who LOVED her cylinder one that came from the walmart pet section. It was a carpeted cylinder with 2 holes and then the top she could jump on.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 12, 2020)

We have 2 cats and a rabbit, and our rabbit loves to sleep on the base of the cat tower, but has never jumped to higher levels. Maybe that is because the cats are up there or it is too high  She loves cardboard tubes and boxes, though, so she would probably like a smaller cat tree.


----------



## Diane R (Feb 13, 2020)

Much better to get rabbit furniture. Rabbits have very different skeletons, much lighter and more fragile than cats' and they break bones very easily. As you are in the UK, have a look at these websites: https://www.manorpethousing.co.uk/ http://hop-inn.co.uk/ https://www.sherwoodpetscorner.co.uk/


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 13, 2020)

Dont drop your cat post on your rabbit and that wont be an issue....


----------



## Katie94 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for all the tips everyone I’ve got some great ideas for options now


----------



## Cloverhouse (Feb 28, 2020)

I think those would be great! In fact I just bought this one for my rabbit this week. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B081GFNJQK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

In my experience rabbits like to climb. I've had rabbits that climbed onto bookshelves etc (which weren't very safe) so now I try to provide them with safer options that are covered in plush or made from safer materials they won't slip from. 

I often build homemade "castles" for my bunnies and provide grass matting to help make them nonslip if they are on the high side. My buns love them.


----------



## Katie94 (Mar 1, 2020)

I love those cardboard tower ideas Theo and cloverhouse I tried to find one that shipped to the UK but haven’t been successful  US ones either don’t ship to the UK or have very high import fees. Such a shame as I think they would be great for what I want!


----------



## Katie94 (Mar 1, 2020)

Not quite a tower but this is pretty cool. I got it from the local pet shop it’s a little cardboard chair and they seem to be liking it!


----------

